# Random Orbit sander stopped working



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was using a random orbit sander and knocked it off the table onto the floor(it wasn't running). when i went to use it again it wouldn't work anymore. any ideas on what could be wrong and how to fix it? I though I could of knocked the brushes back or something but i haven't had a chance to look at it yet.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wouldn't work? What does that mean? Won't start, won't spin, won't orbit? Can't help if we don't know what the issues are.
Bill


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

the motor wont start anymore


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

I had an issue that occurred like that and my fix was a simple wire came off the switch. You are just gonna have to take the casing off and investigate.


----------



## JohnnyM (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a dewalt RO sander on which the switch can get a bit flaky at times. After a while saw dust can get in there and prevent the contact it needs. If it was me, I would start taking it apart and clean it as I go. You will probably uncover why it is not working. If not, I always feel, it is hard to break something that is already broken.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My Ridgid quit. Under warranty so I took it in. Loose wire…take it apart and see.


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

well that's one way at looking at it JohnnyM. I just didnt want to do any more damage but you can brake something that's broken in the first place haha.

The sander is used for atleast 5-7 hours a day so it does take a bit of use and chances are there is a bit of dust inside the motor


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

is it possible that there is major damage or most likely a easy fix like a lose wire ?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

5-7 hours/day? on a $35 tool? what brand (I'll buy one just like it!).

try to blow the motor housing clear with an air-gun but I suspect you knocked a brush loose. with that amount of use they probably wore down to the point where the tension spring was struggling to hold it.

if your time isn't worth anything, try to fix it (but you'll be shocked at the cost of replacement parts on any of the major brands)...otherwise, get a new one.


----------



## kentbub (Nov 21, 2014)

Just had the same problem with my one year old Bosch. Found that the brush was hanging up in the sleeve. Scraped the inside of the sleeve and it worked.


----------

